# Best machine for newbie...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

We would want to be versatile, hats, flats, tackle twill.

We have never done embroidery before, but are looking to bring it in house.

What machines are recommended most in terms of beginner friendly yet, perform great as well.

Not sure if we would be looking for single heads, or multi heads.

Also please comment on any thoughts about what machine would be best for Hats vs. Flats vs. Tackle Twill etc...

Thank you.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Hands down the most user friendly one would be the Brother Pr series (especially the ones with the camera on them). They aren't really commercial in a fast/brute force machine, but they are very durable and can handle most commercial type operation. As far as hats goes, it'll do it with the driver (sold separately). Disney uses these for mouse ear customization and no telling how many stitches they put on them and I doubt their operators are embroidery masters. IMO, the PR type series is the best learner machine on the market. You'll be able to learn the ins and outs AND be able to sell it with less depreciation than any other machine out there. 

Then you'll be able to tell if you need a multi head machine or what you really need. I believe these even have the ability to link together if you would want to make them synchronous. When you buy one new be sure to try and get the kitchen sink too. Meaning... Make sure you get lessons included and not just one starter lesson. Get a box of whatever bobbins they sell for that machine. Try and get the cap driver reduced. Also look for some round hoops because the round ones are MUCH easier to get straight since all you have to do is rotate them. Also look at some basic lettering software you can get reduced with a new machine purchase. Shop around.

Good luck


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i agree. i have 2 pr-650's now. they are pretty simple to use and sew a nice design. i sew a bunch of hats and it handles them fine. i would like a few more colors but if i can't do it i just have a friend do it for me. 95% of my stuff is 2-4 colors. you can find a used one for pretty good money and if you decide you don't want it, sell it for the same money. i also bought a bunch of round hoops too because the square ones are tough to get straight. maybe brother will wake up and start using round instead of square in their original setup.


----------



## djanis (Feb 17, 2012)

I have used Melco since 1995. The new Melco Amaya's are great machines. The adjustment for tension of the thread which is VERY important, is done automatically and no other brand does this. Also I think Melco has the only machine that the presser foot height is adjustable. I did not want to get to technical, the machines have alot of features that the other brands do not have. I have found that the support is very good. When you are out of warranty and need phone support you will be able to talk to a tech in about 2 to 5 minutes at a per minute charge. If you only have one machine this is very important because you need to be able to keep sewing.
The machines do a excellent job on flats and hats.
You can link the machines together for multiple heads, the industry is going in this direction, rather than having a 4 or six head machine. The thinking is that if one machine stops, like maybe for a thread break the other machines keep sewing! Plus they are portable. I had a six head machine that weighed about 750lbs.
The players in the industries are Tajima, Barudum, Brother, SWF, Toyota, I probably left some out. If I did not use Melco I guess my next choice would be Tajima.
Melco has several levels of software, depending how you are going to use the machine. I think the level that will automatically digitize TT Fonts might be a good choice, talk to the salesmen.
Hope this helps,
Dave Janis
860-874-2021


----------



## theshirtman (Jan 19, 2012)

The best idea is to subcontract out your business to build up the volume prior to buying a embroidery machine. I know this is not the question you asked but I would dip my toe in the water prior to jumping in the pool!

Good Luck.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

theshirtman said:


> The best idea is to subcontract out your business to build up the volume prior to buying a embroidery machine. I know this is not the question you asked but I would dip my toe in the water prior to jumping in the pool!
> 
> Good Luck.


I outsourced over $15K last year.
thought it was about time to look into my own equipment.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

There is a learning curve to all the different brands of machines. I have a Barudan. I wouldn't own anything but a Barudan. But, that may not be the best brand for you. A very important part of the buying decision is what kind of training and tech support is available for the machine. You are going to need both a lot in the beginning. The best thing to do is attend an ISS show and talk to all the machine companies.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree with Jane. Attend a trade show and see all the equipment in one place. While at the show you can also check out the different embroidery software.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> I outsourced over $15K last year.


If that is including the price of the garment, you are better off to continue outsourcing.

If that is just the cost for the embroidery work and you see more
coming, then it probably would make sense to learn how to
do it yourself. I started with one PR600, bought another, then
bought an SWF full size model so we now have 3 machines. 
We rarely use all 3 at the same time but it comes in handy when needed.

The only real disadvantage to starting with the PR series is the
max sewing field is kind of small for doing large jacket back designs.
For caps, they also won't let you sew as close to the brim as a commercial machine.
At full speed, they will run slower than a pure commercial machine
but at the same time, they are a hell of a lot easier to learn how to use.


----------



## taylor12 (Sep 6, 2011)

I recommend Brother Pr series.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

tfalk said:


> If that is including the price of the garment, you are better off to continue outsourcing.
> 
> If that is just the cost for the embroidery work and you see more
> coming, then it probably would make sense to learn how to
> ...


yes that was just the cost for embroidering. I order all the blanks.

We do mostly team sports, so hats is alot of our business. Need a machine that works well with Hats.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I think buying one is the way to go. I use a texmacs - will not say it is the best out there - and I have been looking at the brother. Great for portability also. Not being able to do a jacket back would be a problem for me and i do a lot of leather. In 4 years I only needed a tech once. Tension setting is the key to me so if you learn how to do that and how to recognize when it is not locked in - you will be well on your way. You may not make money in the first year but you will cover the cost and see your profits grow by the second year.


----------



## joshemb (Apr 4, 2011)

If i were going to a commercal machine, Happy or Barudan would be my 1st choice.
Tajima 3rd. SWF is OK, but heard problems with new Distb. (they use to sell chinese, check on internet for complaints).
If going small, Brother or Happy is fine.
Trade shows are good, but I can make any piece of junk sew good at a trade sew, so do your research.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

joshemb said:


> SWF is OK, but heard problems with new Distb. (they use to sell chinese, check on internet for complaints).


Depends on where you are - ColDesi - formerly SWF East - has been distributing SWF embroidery machines since 1999.


----------



## mspelman (Feb 16, 2012)

SWF is a fantastic machine. ColDesi is one option for purchase however there is also a Manufacturer Direct Office in California that offers a 7 year warranty on all of there products. They also have a variety of show models in their show room that are available to take a look at. 714-871-3995 is there number.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

mspelman said:


> SWF is a fantastic machine. ColDesi is one option for purchase however there is also a Manufacturer Direct Office in California that offers a 7 year warranty on all of there products. They also have a variety of show models in their show room that are available to take a look at. 714-871-3995 is there number.


I think that you will see from their website that the warranty is the standard 5 year - not a 7 year. There are also territorial constraints - it is best that you determine which company is the distributor for your area.


----------



## Pat Horowitz (Jul 26, 2011)

ColDesi, formerly SWF is not part of Midwest or the California SWF companies. I agree that you should call each of the previously mentioned companies. Ask questions. How long did it take someone to call you back? How about training? Free or charged for. How many times can you take the training free? How much support do you get? When are they open for support? Can you get support on the weekend? How is the customer service? Do you get "attitude" at the other end of the phone or a smile? You are not only buying an embroidery machine, you are also buying a company. Best of luck...


----------

